# ...show me yours...



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

and, now that I have your attention!  
PLANTS, folks, PLANTS... of course that's what I was talking about! 
I have mbunas... I want plants... I want mbuna-proof plants... 
Annubis seems to be the best so far... It's not growing really, just hasn't died yet.
My vision of mbunas+plants really hasn't worked out so far... 
I saw one really nice post on this forum from 2011 with driftwood and silk plants, and it looked really nice.
*So, I'm asking you to show off for me a little! *
I want ideas... I need inspiration! I wanna see yours!
If you have pretty fake plants, I wanna see 'em, and I wanna know where you got 'em! 
My fake plants look like... crummy fake plants!
If you have real plants that are doing well with mbunas, I wanna see 'em! 
C'mon! Show me yours! :lol:


----------



## anthraxx4200 (Aug 16, 2012)

fake plants bro. make your own at a local craft store like michael's. cuz ya.. mbuna + plants = mbuna only.. *** tried this more times then i can count. they just eat and destroy everything. its almost like they get bored and just start tearing em up. even as babies they rip up plants.. GL to ya but its a losing fight.


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

Anthraxx4200... yes... I'm having the same bad luck as you with live ones... I think you're right, too. I think they DO get bored and just decide to tear them up for no reason. So, I take it you've come up with some good-looking artificials... Show me yours, Anthraxx4200!


----------



## Kleovoulos (Jan 6, 2011)

Try to put the plants before the fish in your aquarium.
I have tried with success using anubias, vallisneria, crinum, pteropus, cryptocoryne.
Good luck!


----------



## anthraxx4200 (Aug 16, 2012)

lol what kinda mbuna u got that dont eat plants? babies? cuz even my 1'' babies tear thru plants in my 20g growout...

As for my fake plants, no i havent done any myself but i know a trip to michaels for some silk plants + some silicone to attach them to a nice rock and your good. just cheat and make some that kinda match the fake aquatic ones u can buy. a tube of silicone (hardware store) and your good to go pretty much. just let it cure the full length of time. dont worry about messing it up just look up pics of lets say ADA aquariums and get inspired. GL to ya!


----------



## yamadog (Oct 7, 2012)

Kleovoulos said:


> Try to put the plants before the fish in your aquarium.
> I have tried with success using anubias, vallisneria, crinum, pteropus, cryptocoryne.
> Good luck!


Seriously,....Got any pics of you African tank with cryps and vals growing?


----------



## atreis (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm able to keep anubias and java fern. Not much else...


----------

